# Not A Good Day At The House



## Buffalo21 (Sep 19, 2020)

At about 6:30 am, this morning, my dog Zero passed.

1-15-2005 - 9-19-20


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh man. 
I’m so sorry for your loss. 
Pets hold such a special place in our lives. Losing them is very painful. 
My condolences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 19, 2020)

Sorry for the double post, it said the first post was unable to load.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 19, 2020)

Ah man. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 19, 2020)

Like loosing your best friend. My condolences. Mike


----------



## jpackard56 (Sep 19, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, I lost one of my Labs in July, it is just hard.


----------



## savarin (Sep 19, 2020)

It really hurts to loose a pet, they are part of the family.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 19, 2020)

Sorry to hear that. Loosing a dog, leaves a hole in your heart that takes a long time to heal. I still think about every dog we ever had.


----------



## tjb (Sep 19, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> Sorry for the double post, it said the first post was unable to load.


Looks like it also dumped my first response to you.  So sorry for your loss.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Manual Mac (Sep 19, 2020)

Kinky Friedman wrote, on the death of his cat Cuddles,
“They say when you die and go to heaven, all the dogs and cats you’ve ever had in your life come running to meet you”


----------



## vocatexas (Sep 19, 2020)

Really sorry to hear that. It sure leaves an empty place for a while. Our 18 year old black lab is in his final days as well. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Gaffer (Sep 19, 2020)

My heart goes out to you brother.


----------



## erikmannie (Sep 19, 2020)

Zero looks like he was a good doggie. I am sure that he thought the world of his loving family.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 19, 2020)

Lost our black lab/sheperd mix nearly 10 years ago, still a hollow place in my life.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Sep 19, 2020)

My heart goes out to you.  They are an integral part of the family, and it is so hard when they go.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 19, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss. My dogs have always had a special place in my heart. I‘m probably weird but nothing fills that hole like another dog and the pound is full of good dogs who just want a good home. We save each other. The ones that get me are the grown dogs so I don’t get decades like some of you but just gotta love ‘em while they are here. We walk twice a day rain or shine.

RIP Zero.


----------



## Z2V (Sep 20, 2020)

Jack, so sorry for your loss of a great friend. It’s great that you were able to spend better than 15 yrs together.
I feel your pain.

Best Wishes


----------



## Aukai (Sep 20, 2020)

That's an awesome looking pup, I'm not sure I want to do it again. Condolences


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 20, 2020)

The passing of a good buddy is damn hard, I have lost a couple and have four right now.
My condolences to you.................


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 20, 2020)

I am sorry for the loss of your good friend.


----------



## cathead (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.  Having outlived a few cats, I know the feeling.  Presently I'm outliving pigeons.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 20, 2020)

This make me very sad. So sorry to hear.
We go through so many best friends in our life times.
I heard someone say, we outlive our dogs because the opposite is just unthinkable.
We lost Rocco in spring of 2018. I miss him everyday.


----------



## brino (Sep 20, 2020)

Jack,

I am very sorry to hear about your loss.

It is amazingly difficult. So much of our normal days are tailored around our animal friends.

-brino


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 20, 2020)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your friend. It is never easy.

Stu


----------



## bill70j (Sep 20, 2020)

Jack: 
So sorry for your loss of Zero.  

If there is a brighter side at this moment, just remember all the Joy you brought to Zero over his many 15 years on Earth.

Bill


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 20, 2020)

I feel your pain. Lost my best friend a few months ago. Time does heal. Remember the good times.


----------



## akjeff (Sep 20, 2020)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 23, 2020)

First thanks for all of the kind words

For the wife the news has taken a turn, for the worse, while the dog passed on Saturday, her cat passed on Monday. The cat and I, for 17 yrs have been on barely speaking terms, but was the wife’s baby, she has taken this very hard. I’m sorry to say, I more saddened by the effect this loss has on the wife, than my loss related to the actual cat.

It seems strange, for the first time in 30 yrs, there are no animals of any kind in the house, just me and the wife, eerily quiet at times.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh for goodness sake. I’m sorry for your wife’s loss Jack. 
I can totally understand the emptiness and eerie quiet, I lost three dogs and a cat in the space of 18 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

